# IBS Educational Symposium Chicago March 10th



## 18232 (Jan 29, 2007)

I went to this last year and it was great! I have an ostomy and Crohn's disease and this was very informative. CCFA (Crohn's and Colitis Foundation) Illinois Chapter has a yearly Educational Symposium for patients and family. They bring in experts from all over the US-to learn more check out their website at: http://www.ccfa.org/chapters/illinois/Here's some of the topics: Learn about the new major genetic discovery in inflammatory bowel disease that may have implications for treatments for IBD may provide information about who is protected against IBD! Hear news about the three major new therapies for Crohn's disease and ulcerative colitis being reviewed by the FDA right now, and about new advances in caring for children with IBD. The most current information about safety and effectiveness of therapies in IBD, including the prevention of colon cancer, are just a few of the topics that will be discussed in this day-long accredited professional and patient & family conference. We've even brought back our popular "Parents' & Kids' Workshop" where you'll learn about new treatments and minimally-invasive surgery; growth and bone health in IBD, coping with IBD in the family, and the importance of good nutrition and exercise.


----------



## 18232 (Jan 29, 2007)

is anyone out there going to this? Perhaps we can meet up?


----------



## 18232 (Jan 29, 2007)

one more week until the conference! anyone else going to this?


----------



## 18232 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am helping out at the conference and I will be assisting the speaker in room 33-stop by and say hi if you're going!They are taking walk in registrations if you still need to sign up!Erica


----------

